# The "I'm Not Worthy" Project Log



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Here's Your Sign....*

This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.

To get the ball rolling….
*Warning!!!* This is long winded & picture intense!!!

The boss purchased vinyl signs for two of our landscape trailer tailgates, you know the ones with expanded metal grating/mesh. With no way to affix the vinyl signs to the mesh, he recruited me (& my limited WW skills) to make elliptical backer boards, to mount onto the tailgates, that the signs will then be adhered to. Sounded like a relatively simple task that I could easily over engineer.

The Plan:
1/2" Birch Big Box ply, edgebanded and painted with gloss black marine paint, a couple of nuts, washers and bolts.

Constraints:
The signs were already made, so I needed two identical 32" x 16.5" ellipses.
No visible hardware through/on the sign.
Must be completed before the next millenium!!!

"Pictures are worth a thousand words", so I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.

I tried the "Two Nails & a String" thing, to draw the ellipse….
With double sided tape securing the two "blanks" together,
spray adhesive secured the much more accurate "Microsoft Excel" generated multi-page paper template:









After rough cutting on my *Ricon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*, it was onto the oscilating belt sander for final shaping.









There's a dryer in my shop….
Might as well do some ironing!!!









I really didn't have a concrete plan, when I started this build….
Just a half baked idea. With the ellipses cut, it was now time to figure out the mounting plan….

The trailer has angle iron that needs to be contended with:









Mounting blocks were made from some scrap pine and 3/4" ply. The bolts heads were then imbedded into the ply with the threads protruding through the pine.


















The mounting blocks were then attached to the sign board with glue and screws.
Pre-Assembly of the side mounts (bolts not in):









In my rush to get these to the sign shop, I didn't get pictures of the final paint job. Which is just as well. I ended up using a brush and roller and am not happy with the outcome. I NEED to set up a spray booth, as the finish is not as smooth as I would have liked.

For better or worse, here are a few shots of the signs installed:


















A "non-offensive" backside view!!!









The Dual Ellipse Team:









As I said, not really a "Gallery" worthy project, but….
I learned a few things….
Put my tools/machines in "The Lair" to good use….
Justified another "shop project" (spray booth)....
And most important….
I got to make sawdust!!!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...












you win


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


Randy they turned out great ,i like the motto on the sign " When you look We look good " holds true for you craftsman ship of this project you got em looking good


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


Looks like a business opportunity….....Over engineered maybe, but turned out great!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


Nice job at installing the blue tape…..


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


I like that he has an iron in his shop. So when he asks the wife "Hey Honey, did you iron my blue shirt?" … and her response is "I aint your maid. Iron it yourself!" … He has his own iron and a place to use it! LOL


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


I dig it Randy. Came out just like ya planned and that aint ever easy IMO.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


Yup, time to start a "Shop Iron of your dreams" thread. Good job, says a lot about your work ethic!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


great job,looks good!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


Good job randy. 
I think spray booths are over rated unless you do work that requires a helluva lotta painting. 
For me, depending on the paint being used, brush and roller allows a little thicker coats without runs or goops. For outside items, like your signs, I think this provides better protection from the elements than a super thin sprayed finish. 
That's just my opinion though. I'm sure most would disagree with that assessment.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


Moron,
What did I win???

Eddie,
Thanks, for the "pat on the back".

Jeff,
Your kind words are appreciated!
Kind of my thoughts also. You never know if the sign shop will ever need a similar project. That is why the finish was kinda important to me. The rolled paint was a little "bumpy" and the cheap brush left a few bristles behind (one of the many lessons learned). All of that telegraphs through to the surface. (If you look closely, at the first picture of the installed sign, you can see the bumps and a bristle below the shamrock.) I would rather spray 3-4 thin coats, that lay down smooth.

Marty,
I had to use "blue" tape, as I was afraid that the green "frog tape" would hop around tooo much!!!

Joe,
I do all my own ironing….
I don't have a maid, err wife!!!

Since I do have to do the ironing, I wear sweaters during the winter to cover the wrinkles!!!

chrisstef,
Thanks.
I would say that I had a concept, but no "detailed" plan. There is a reason that I don't do "detailed" plans….
I don't make mistakes, just changes to the design!!!

theoldfart,
Thanks. That is my favorite iron….
I had to go out and buy it, just for this project. I only wish that I had needed a drum sander!!!

whitebeast88,
Thanks.
I think at 55mph, they look even better!!!

William,
You are sooo right….
They did come out good! ;^)

Truthfully, I do agree about the protection of a thicker coat. There is also the setup & clean up time for paint guns. However, I need to setup a spray booth, so I can put my never used HF HVLP paint guns to use!!! That and there is less sanding needed between coats.

The real pain of this paint job, was the 16 hour dry time needed between coats. After 24 hours, there was still a few "soft, uncured" spots (in the corners).


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


Ah Randy, this project turned out great.
Making a retrofit to something already made is always a challenge, and you handled it well.
You'll probably have thoughts of where you could make another one more easily, as most of us do.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


I like them Randy….

I hope Pegton does too


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


Rex,
Yes, the brain has processed many alternatives For V-2.0!!!

Matt,
The boss does like them, very pleased. That's all I can ask for!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


Well done Randy.
If you use one of those foam rollers and some high grit paper you can get a REALLY SMOOTH surface


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob.
I tried both a foam and a "cloth" roller. The foam roller left a bazillion air bubbles, which had to be sanded out. With either roller, I ended up sanding off more paint than I applied. For me I think, a spayer is the way to go.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


Randy you are well on your way!
Nice work my friend.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Here's Your Sign....*
> 
> This blog series will prevent the LJ "Project Gallery" from being infected with my less than "Fine Wood Working" projects, shop fixtures and jigs. I feel the "Project Gallery" should be preserved for true WW projects and not a showcase for the utilitarian "Down & Dirty" endeavors, TS Sleds, clamp racks, shop helpers and the like. This will also serve, at times, as a build log for these "Not Ready For Primetime" projects.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. I'm a trying!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*

I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".

We need a place, on site, in which to store the bulk salt and protect it from rain and snow. Rather than farm out construction of a "Salt Bin", we are building it ourselves. Now this ain't no fine woodworking, but it does require the use of saws, sawdust making and the like. The salt bin will be 18' wide, 20' deep, 14' high opening/front and 10' high in the rear.

I'll allow pictures to do most of the talking….

*Day 1:*
Really Day 1/4, consisted of preparing the ground work. The sod was removed, the area leveled and "sure-pack" was brought in and compacted. No pictures of a boring flat work surface….

*Day 2:*
Cast concrete "Legos" create the 3 base walls….









Big Arse Trucks are always cool….









Each block is 2' X 2' X 6' and weighs in around 3700lbs!!!
The 3 base walls in place…









*Day 3:*
The asphalt work was farmed out….









*Day 4:*
Time to make a sandwich.
We needed to make two 18' beams. Three layers of 2" X 12" sandwiching two layers of 1/2" ply….









*Day 5:*
Who Framed Roger Rabbit…
Framing is being done using 2" X 6" material.
The skid-steer being put to use.









The back wall framed, with three window rough openings.









Front (left) column/wall, that will support one end of an 18' beam.









The other (right) column/wall, that will support the other end of the 18' beam.









As the sun was setting, we called it a day and went out for some adult beverages and dinner.
This is the "Job Site" as it stands.
I just hope it is still standing, when Day 6 begins and work continues….









Up next is the left and right center beam columns, place the two beams and frame out the left and right walls….

Thanks for looking in. While your here, can I get you a cold one???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*
> 
> I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".
> 
> ...


Impressive Luc


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*
> 
> I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".
> 
> ...


Quite an ambitous adventure! Looking good. Enjoy the beverage and break.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*
> 
> I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".
> 
> ...


You sure this isn't your new shop….....................


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*
> 
> I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".
> 
> ...


I've given up salt, but it's good to know that someone is taking good care of it! Nicely done so far. I like the big laminated beams.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*
> 
> I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".
> 
> ...


And I thought you were just gluing up a massive cutting board….

If I ever need a jumbo salt bin, this blog will come in right handy…..I'm going to chance this winter with just my 5 gallon bucket of salt…...risky I know…...

Looking good there Randy…...


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*
> 
> I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".
> 
> ...


Question from the non construction carpenter. Rather than laminating 3ea. 2×12' s would the equivilent LVL stock not have been cheaper, not erquire substantial glue and drying time as an alternative solutionl and provide extreme structual support for the snow load you are expecting to use this musc salt? Just need to learn something today.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*
> 
> I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".
> 
> ...


You know-- you COULD put some inlays on that beam. Just a thought …


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*
> 
> I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".
> 
> ...


Thanks all,
for taking the time to read and comment!

Red,
With no insulation and only three walls, that would make a very chilly shop, here in the Green Mountain state!!!

stefang,
Giving up salt???
Salt free pretzels just doesn't seem quite right!!!

Jeff,
If your 5 gallon bucket goes empty, you know who to call!!!

Handtooler,
I'm neither the engineer/architect or purchasing agent, so I haven't a valid answer!!!

sras,
I'll run that one by the boss….
I may be able to escape a day of leaf wrangling, should he say yes!!!

Again, thanks for all the comments….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*
> 
> I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".
> 
> ...


A unique project thanks for sharing.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*
> 
> I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".
> 
> ...


Looks like carpentry on steroids. 
Cool.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*
> 
> I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".
> 
> ...


With only 3 walls, what is going to keep the snow out of the front?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*
> 
> I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".
> 
> ...


a1Jim,
You are welcome.

Dave,
It is a "big build"!
You are cordially invited to help raise the two beams into place.
Kind of like an old fashioned barn raising!!!
Are you in???

Gus,
An excellent question!
We will be using a heavy duty trap, hung from top, raised and lowered like a Roman shade.

Thanks for stopping in….
Y'all are welcome to stop by the job site to help out!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Charged with A-Salt: I was Framed!!!*
> 
> I work for a property maintenance company that offers lawn care, plowing and salting services. The boss/owner has purchased a skid-steer and needed to put it to use. With winter approaching, he has decided to purchase salt in bulk, thus freeing us from the time constraints imposed by our salt vendor's "hours of operation".
> 
> ...


I am. I framed houses as a young man and after a day of wall raising you were sore for three.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*

With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.

The task at hand was to install the two 18' beams (12" X 6" X 18'). The challenge being, how does one raise a 300lb(?) beam, onto the supporting columns 14' up? "Man Handling" them up ladders was out of the question, as my back and brain refused to be abused in that manner. We do have the skid steer to push into service, but at it's maximum lift it will only rise to 9'. We need 14'+ of lift!!!

Here is where we left off last weekend, and started Saturday's beam raising endeavor.
Top of the columns are 14' high….









Column Height = 14'
- Skid Steer Lift = 9'

-----------------
Additional Lift Needed = 5'+

Part of the solution:









I built a cradle/saddle on a pallet to gain some additional Height. However, this only gave us 4' of the 5'+ that we needed. I didn't want to make the cradle/saddle any higher, as I was worried about it becoming too top heavy.

We only needed another 1'+ of lifting capacity.
What to do, what to do….









The trailer landed us 2' of supplemental lift.
I think it's a go for lift off!

Beam me up Scotty (the Skid Steer)!!!









Resting comfortably….









After the beam was secured to the columns, the skid steer was removed. We then turned our attention to the center beam. Columns were constructed for the center beam.









With the top of the columns a comfortable 12' high, the trailer was no longer needed.









I believe my heartbeat slowed….
once the two beams were raised and secured.
I was the one that got to climbed the ladder, with a persuader (sledge hammer) and framing gun!!!









We temporarily tied everything together.
The back wall, the center beam and the front beam.









We were also able to start a little (very little) rough framing. No pictures but, one roof rafter, a top plate and a couple of studs for one section of wall was installed.

We are running out of time, with 2" of snow last night, the salting season is upon us!!! The boss man may end up farming out the rest (or some) of the remaining build. Which is fine with me, as working outdoors in sub freezing temperatures is…. 
Well, a rather cchhhillllinnnggg exxxxperrrrrrrrrrrrriennnnce!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


Pretty clever solution there Randy…...I'm with you on the working in the cold thing….no thanks….! It's coming along nicely…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


You coulda just done this! 









Or maybe this???


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


Jeff,
Are you sure you don't want to stop by and help with the build….
I hear you are into cutting boards!!!

Joe,
I may be crazy….
But I ain't insane….
At least that is what the guys in the white coats tell me!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


Randy…..I'm pretty sure I'm busy that day…..my schedule has just been frantic lately…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


way to go there randy

good thinking

do get used to this
as i will need you 
to help raise my trusses
in the new shop


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


David,
Or I should say Dad!!!

I'll be happy to attend and assist in your "barn raising" adventure.
Besides, a family reunion would be fun.
Please schedule it during a warm weather spell.
The airline ticket can be sent to my home address!!! ;^)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


as usual son

'the prayers are in the mail'


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


Now THAT is woodworking!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


Improvise, adapt and overcome….

Your ready for the navy now Randy.

Even the biggest ships deploy with a lot of duct tape :^)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


Stumpmiester,
Na, that is wood*WORK*ing!!!

"Improvise, adapt and overcome…."

Matt,
I used that same expression….
to explain the beam (hair) raising situation!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


Randy you did a good job on the beams they should hold a lot of weight ,i hear ya on that cold too


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


Randy you are the amazing framer.
Well done, and I bet your boss thinks so to.
I want to see that thing with a shell and full of salt.
Then you have to make a pool for margaritas.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eddie.

Dave,
Margaritas sound great….
I also want gigantic pretzels!!!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


Good ol' Yankee ingenuity! 
Way to use the noggin, Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Beam Me Up Scotty! more Salt Bin Drama....*
> 
> With a full week of leaf wrangling needed to be done, no work on the salt bin was accomplished. We were able to get another full day in on Saturday though.
> 
> ...


Gene,
On occasion, I have been known to use my head….
For more than just a hat rack!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Bin Busy: Only One Small Injury to Report on the Salt Bin Build!!!*

Weather has not been on our side. The skies have been releasing fluffy white stuff, frozen rain and wet precipitation. With temps fluctuating from the low thirties to the low to mid twenties, that means ICE, with potential slips & falls!!! Yet, we still have about eleven customers that need their leaves wrangled. It is hard to wrangle up leaves when they are frozen to the ground and buried under an inch or two of snow.

Most of our winter service contracts don't start until December 1st. However, with snow and ice on our customer's parking lots, driveways and walkways, they expect (rightfully so) to be serviced. It was a scramble preparing our plow/salt trucks, to be pressed into service. Who needs to be inside a warm house on a 20* Sunday night!!!

Our new plow/salt truck, with dump/salter in the background: 









The necessity to meet our customer's needs meant bringing in a contractor to work on the salt bin build. I assisted with the build, when time allowed, but it was limited. I mostly operated the skid steer, allowing the contractor to reach new heights. Roof rafters have been installed, all walls studded out and siding has started to go up. All of this in 20 degree temperatures, wind gusts and a jobsite pocketed with very slippery ice!!!

A few pictures show the progress….

Roof Rafters in progress:









Once the roof rafters were completed, it was onto framing out the walls. For some reason, I don't have any pictures of the completed framing. Oh well, who beside the lady LJ'ers, wants to see pictures of a bunch of studs???

Roof Rafters completed & Wall framing begun:









With the walls framed in, the T1-11 siding was the next order of business. There are still cuts to be made and additional siding to be nailed up. Since the contractor's home furnace decided to take the day off, he needed to call it an early day.

The salt bin, as it stands:



























Tasks, left to be done:
1) Complete siding installation
2) Roof installation
3) Trim carpentry
4) Order salt!!!

Oh yeah….
In the title, I mentioned a "small injury" to report. There was an accident on site. Not a life threatening injury. Nor was there any disfigurement or lose of limb. I do hate to see these kinds of things. However, injuries are a fact of life.
Here is a picture of the injured party:









Apparently this little fellow flew into the window of one of the outbuildings. He was dazed & confused for a while, but was able to at least walk away!!! We never saw him fly away, but he did leave the seen of the accident without filing a workmen's comp case!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Bin Busy: Only One Small Injury to Report on the Salt Bin Build!!!*
> 
> Weather has not been on our side. The skies have been releasing fluffy white stuff, frozen rain and wet precipitation. With temps fluctuating from the low thirties to the low to mid twenties, that means ICE, with potential slips & falls!!! Yet, we still have about eleven customers that need their leaves wrangled. It is hard to wrangle up leaves when they are frozen to the ground and buried under an inch or two of snow.
> 
> ...


Way to go Salt King. That should keep your supply high and dry.
The truck is one fine rig. Let the boss scratch it first.
You are almost there.
Keep us posted.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Bin Busy: Only One Small Injury to Report on the Salt Bin Build!!!*
> 
> Weather has not been on our side. The skies have been releasing fluffy white stuff, frozen rain and wet precipitation. With temps fluctuating from the low thirties to the low to mid twenties, that means ICE, with potential slips & falls!!! Yet, we still have about eleven customers that need their leaves wrangled. It is hard to wrangle up leaves when they are frozen to the ground and buried under an inch or two of snow.
> 
> ...


The bin should be done Monday….
Since salt has been ordered for Tuesday!!!

It is a nice truck and I do hope the boss is the first one to scratch it!!!
Given that it is a working plow truck….
It WILL get dings, it's just a matter of when!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Bin Busy: Only One Small Injury to Report on the Salt Bin Build!!!*
> 
> Weather has not been on our side. The skies have been releasing fluffy white stuff, frozen rain and wet precipitation. With temps fluctuating from the low thirties to the low to mid twenties, that means ICE, with potential slips & falls!!! Yet, we still have about eleven customers that need their leaves wrangled. It is hard to wrangle up leaves when they are frozen to the ground and buried under an inch or two of snow.
> 
> ...


The salt bin looks good enough to call home…..very cool. Sweet new ride also…..

Enjoy the snow and ice….it's going to be a long winter…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Bin Busy: Only One Small Injury to Report on the Salt Bin Build!!!*
> 
> Weather has not been on our side. The skies have been releasing fluffy white stuff, frozen rain and wet precipitation. With temps fluctuating from the low thirties to the low to mid twenties, that means ICE, with potential slips & falls!!! Yet, we still have about eleven customers that need their leaves wrangled. It is hard to wrangle up leaves when they are frozen to the ground and buried under an inch or two of snow.
> 
> ...


Jeff,
Thanks for stopping by.
Are you wishing for a long, cold & snowy winter???
If so, YOU just ain't right!!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Bin Busy: Only One Small Injury to Report on the Salt Bin Build!!!*
> 
> Weather has not been on our side. The skies have been releasing fluffy white stuff, frozen rain and wet precipitation. With temps fluctuating from the low thirties to the low to mid twenties, that means ICE, with potential slips & falls!!! Yet, we still have about eleven customers that need their leaves wrangled. It is hard to wrangle up leaves when they are frozen to the ground and buried under an inch or two of snow.
> 
> ...


Is it done yet ? Any pictures ? Any scratches in the new ride yet ?
Very comical story to date. Funny that a Woodpecker would get dazed and confused by hitting its head. LOL

Happy New Year to you and yours : )


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Bin Busy: Only One Small Injury to Report on the Salt Bin Build!!!*
> 
> Weather has not been on our side. The skies have been releasing fluffy white stuff, frozen rain and wet precipitation. With temps fluctuating from the low thirties to the low to mid twenties, that means ICE, with potential slips & falls!!! Yet, we still have about eleven customers that need their leaves wrangled. It is hard to wrangle up leaves when they are frozen to the ground and buried under an inch or two of snow.
> 
> ...


Dusty,
& anyone else interested….

The bin is a "has been"....
As in has been completed, filled, emptied, refilled, emptied again and re-refilled!!!
We've used 92,000 pounds of salt, so far this season. That is two deliveries of salt.
Reason for said usage:



























No scratches on the new ride (YET!). Can't say the same thing about a van bumper, 4×4 post, or brick column!!!

Pictures are worth a….

Bin Done:









I haven't seen the woodpecker….
I think our cat may have gotten it!!!

The Cat House:









Dusty,
& everyone else,

I hope a jolly Christmas was had by all!
May the new year bring nothing but great things for you & yours!!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Bin Busy: Only One Small Injury to Report on the Salt Bin Build!!!*
> 
> Weather has not been on our side. The skies have been releasing fluffy white stuff, frozen rain and wet precipitation. With temps fluctuating from the low thirties to the low to mid twenties, that means ICE, with potential slips & falls!!! Yet, we still have about eleven customers that need their leaves wrangled. It is hard to wrangle up leaves when they are frozen to the ground and buried under an inch or two of snow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. That's a lot of salt !!
Poor Woody : (

I traveled to Keene recently and stopped in at that beautiful Vermont rest stop on my way up 91.
They have a lot of nice furniture on display there from the locals. I grabbed some photos with my phone , but they didn't come out that well. Maybe next time I will bring my real camera with me : )


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Bin Busy: Only One Small Injury to Report on the Salt Bin Build!!!*
> 
> Weather has not been on our side. The skies have been releasing fluffy white stuff, frozen rain and wet precipitation. With temps fluctuating from the low thirties to the low to mid twenties, that means ICE, with potential slips & falls!!! Yet, we still have about eleven customers that need their leaves wrangled. It is hard to wrangle up leaves when they are frozen to the ground and buried under an inch or two of snow.
> 
> ...


Dusty,
Yeah, the Vermont Welcome Centers are really nice. The WW in them is phenomenal!!!
Do we really feel sorry for Woody???
I mean he/they do damage the wood supply!!! ;^)


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Bin Busy: Only One Small Injury to Report on the Salt Bin Build!!!*
> 
> Weather has not been on our side. The skies have been releasing fluffy white stuff, frozen rain and wet precipitation. With temps fluctuating from the low thirties to the low to mid twenties, that means ICE, with potential slips & falls!!! Yet, we still have about eleven customers that need their leaves wrangled. It is hard to wrangle up leaves when they are frozen to the ground and buried under an inch or two of snow.
> 
> ...


They mostly "attack" dead trees with bugs / grubs infesting them , so I do feel for Woody and his family, especially if he ended up in your litter box ! LOL


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*

The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.

Oh [email protected]!!! I can't!!! Even though I've had my lathe for a while now, I have never fired it up, let alone put tool to wood. Yup, I'm a "Turning Virgin" (not to be confused with a "Born Again Virgin"). In order to use the chisels, they must first be shaped & sharpened. Like any good LumberJock, I scoured the interweb for info, plans and conflicting opinions….

A Tormek or wolverine setup would be nice….
However, with the bank account on life support, I believe a shop made sharpening station is inevitable….

I settled on a design concept and a "mental plan". Yeah, I said it…. I'm mental!!!
I acquired the necessary components and materials.
All while getting to know the UPS driver on a first name basis!!! 
Then I made up a boat load of excuses, not to finish it….

With excuses exhausted, here is what I FINALLY came up with….









The Specs:
8" Variable Speed C'man Grinder
80 & 120 grit wheels (shape on the 80 & Sharpen on the 120)
Shop made base/jig system
The OEM Tool Rests were used for scrapers,
and will soon be replaced. (can you say: procrastination???)

Shop Made Tool Holders….









Spindle Roughing Gouge setup….









Spindle Gouge (& Bowl Gouge) setup….









Secondary Bevel setup….









I must give credit, where credit is due….
*Thank you "Captain Eddie" Castelin!!!*
Although I assimilated information from many sources….
It was "Captain Eddie" that was of the biggest help.
He tells it like it is and demystifies the whole sharpening thing!!!

I shaped & sharpened my two skews on my Worksharp 3000.
Now all my turning tools are sharp. I think!!!
Won't know for sure until I put tool to wood….

For my first attempt at "Makin' Shavin's" (line stolen from "Captain Eddie"!)....

I just ripped a pine 2×4 in to square stock….









Rough going….









First Turning Lesson….









Does this mean I'm no longer a virgin???









There were a few catches, none serious, but that is all part of the learning process.
I am happy to report that no blood was shed,
and contrary to early reports….
no hunks of wood went flying through the shop!!!
So, all is good….

Many more accessories to try out….
I obviously am in dire need of "Professional Help"....
For both my mental condition and future Turning Addiction!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


seems you are getting closer
to actually doing something
that spindle is a good start

i'm guessing you still use the card table
with some rusty hand tools
to make these jigs and accessories

how long before the curtain goes up

keep us posted son
so we can get some more popcorn


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Hey there, Dad.
The shop is coming along slowly….
Summer was very busy, then we were straight out during the fall.
That kept me out of the shop for the most part.
Then Mother Nature decided to be a "B" and team up with Old Man Winter!!!
The last week things slowed down and finally allowed me some shop time.

Much to learn, many projects in store and shop upgrades are coming!!!

I hope you have been able to make some progress on your shop!
I am excited to read your next shop update blog….

Take care my friend and stay warm & safe!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Those are some pretty fam dancy sharpening jigs there Randy…...not bad for being mental….and the spindle is looking impressive…....

Really great to see those tools in use…..and maybe a sense of accomplishment huh??

Nice work….............enjoy.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Looks great randy. Hopefully the plowing lightens up a bit so you can some more turning time. You gotta make lathe jig that mounts in the trailer hitch. A power inverter and you can turn in between salting runs. I think you're mental enough to make it work.

By the way the mental comes from Long Island bro. Even though you've left, the effects of Brookhaven lab last forever


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Jeff,
A sense of accomplishment….
YES, with more to come!!!
I just hope you keep all the snow in your neighborhood.
So I can get some shop time!!!

The sharpening jig was a concept….
That evolved, morphed really, as I went along.
There are a few tweaks to be done…
But, it does the job.

The spindle was my first time turning ANYTHING….
There is so much more to learn and skills to gain.
If I don't improve, I will go mental!!!

Thanks for the kind words & encouragement!!!
Stay warm buddy….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Greg,
Thanks….
For calling and confirming me mental!!!

I like the idea of a hitch mounted lathe….
Maybe a mini lathe would be more appropriate!!!

Brookhaven National Lab could be to blame….
That or Shoreham Nuclear Power Plant!!!

Have you rested up from the storm???


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Randy, looks great!!! Awesome start. I really like the jigs for sharpening the tools. I've seen the CPT's videos. He has a lot of great information. I'll have to search for the jig instructions.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Yea I have. we might be getting hit with one more Saturday and another Monday. Well see. I gotta leave for work in about a half hr. But I'm off for the weekend unless it snows :-/


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Randy has got the bug.
I got cap's tip sheet and it has sum kewl stuff in it.
If ya want it let me know and I'll send it to you.
Looking good and the jig is impressive.
Turning is a hobby that you can finish the project soon after you start it.
i love that part.
Check these guys
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5JHV0RLR0uQLdWHVpmCe-g
http://www.youtube.com/user/haydenHD
This one is a must see
Sharpening Turning Tools by Gary Gardner
and
Woodturning: Custom Tool Making
Enjoy Randy
I am happy for you.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Dave, I would definitely like to pass that tip sheet to Sherry. I'll pm you my email addres, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Chris,
Thanks. 
There is plenty of info on the jig….
I'll try to post links, that I have used.
BTW: Sharing is what this site is all about!!!

Greg,
We will be hit by that same storm system…
1" of snow predicted here for Saturday,
Monday is still yet TBD….

Dave,
Thanks, for the kudos and the links.
The tip sheet would be great. Do you need my email, or do you already have it???

If I've got the bug….
Is there a cure?
Do I want to be cured???


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


You do not want a cure. The cure would be worse than the disease.

I love how folks are willing to share, but I never want to take y'all for granted,


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


You can take us for granted….
Just be sure to use & abuse us, while you do!!! ;^)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Nice work! A really great sharpening station build. This is still the best way to go with HSS tools. A Tormek is good, but only for refining a pre-ground profile because it takes forever to grind HSS on the Tormek.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Now that's just cool.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Mike,
Thanks for the compliment. That and confirming a good decision was made!

Sir Stumpy,
I'm glad the "Shop Made Jig Master" approves!
It is cool…. my Lair, in the basement, maintains a 50° temp!!!
Good thing I have a space heater!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Your sharpening station looks better than mine. 
You're doing good. I told you it's easy. All it takes is practice. Not everyone has the crazy accidents that I have, only those of us with a special talent for having things go all weebly wobbly.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Outstanding sharpening station and guides, Randy. 
Nice first turning, too. No longer a virgin, huh? Does mom know?


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


There is hope for ya. You might even be promoted to certified mental by the end of the day…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


William,
Thanks. I figure I might as well LOOK like I know what I'm doing!!!
It was relatively easy, once I got going.
You are solo correct about practice….
& I need a boat load of it!!!

Gene,
I appreciate the kind words.
With mom at 80+ years old….
I'm lucky she remembers that I'm her son!!! ;^)

Marty,
Hope, Yes…
A high probability of success, not so much!!!
Do you really think it will take THAT long?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


nice job Randy… my hats off to you!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Grinding Out a Turning Tool Sharpening Station*
> 
> The "Big Brown Truck" has been to my place a lot recently. That usually means the bank account is suffering and tools need to be put through their paces. There are turning chisels, a four jaw chuck, drill chuck, calipers, a pen mandrel and of course pen kits. However, none of these items have been taken out and played with. Why, you say? Well, for many reasons…. none good! Procrastination, work schedule and low energy level all come into play as my excuses. Along with the bank account running out of funds, I also ran out of excuses so it was time to play with my new toys, err put my new tools into service.
> 
> ...


Matt,
I appreciate the sentiments!
However, please keep your hat on….
It is freakin' cold in Maine!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*

The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!

I've had my C'man 113 Contractor TS for a while now. I never bothered making Zero-Clearance inserts. There was no point, my skills do not warrant such attention to cut quality. Plus, I was using the [email protected] used blades that came with the purchase of the used saw. That is until I recently upgraded. I went with the Irwin Marples line of blades, Rip, Crosscut & Combination. Not necessarily premium blades, but better than I had.

Now that I had "decent" blades it was time to decommission the OEM metal insert and tighten things up around the blade. I had some scrap 1/2" Birch ply, from that Big Blue Box store, that I used. Definitely not an artsy build, but a necessary one. Pretty simple build, as most already know…

Pattern Routing the Blanks:









Then I rabbeted the underside at the router table, used a forstner bit & a round over bit, for the finger hole.
My feeble mind forgot to take pictures….

I did scratch my head for a while. NO! Not because of dandruff!!!
Coming up with the rear hold down perplexed me for a moment or two.

Rear Hold Down Solution:









Pre-install Routed Underside Blade Clearance:









Installed Insert, Minus Clearance Slot:









Time to Raise the Bar, err Blade!!!:









Less is More, When it comes to blade clearance!!!









I now have 4 inserts, one for each blade and one for the Dado Stack.
I do need to apply wax and do the clearance cuts….

The Whole Famn Damily!!!









I do have an issue with the insert & blade upgrades….
My poor skills have yet another excuse removed!!!

Please surf the web carefully,
Remember, the NSA is watching!!!

Thanks for looking in….


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


You could wax them, but you don't have to. Be very careful bringing a blade up through those to cut the blade slot. Especially the dado. I can send you pictures of my left hand pinky when it got turned into hamburger one day because I didn't clamp a board to the top of the insert, but instead held a 4×4 over it. 
And don't think you can over power it, you can't.

Still cant bend that finger. Never will it looks like.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Nice work, Randy. Now ya gotta find something to make so you can use them


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Russell,
No pictures needed….
1) I hate bloody mangled messes (especially my own)!!!
2) Lesson learned from other's mistakes!

I already raised the blade on one & used a clamped board as a backer/hold down….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Gary,
Thanks for the kudos!
That is another "downside" to the upgrade….
Gonna need to be productive!!!


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


A word of advice… Make sure the retaining nut on the blade shaft won't hit if you raise the blade too high. I know that was adjustable on some craftsman saws….

These look great. Also, for thought, you can make / buy some kerf splitters or whatever they're called to keep wood from binding on the back side of the blade when you're sawing…..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


looks like you are moving away from procrastination son
with all these new posts

these are nice

do please hold them down securely
(i put my fence over them close to the blade 
or clamp a board next to that path)
saw a post here recently
where he just held it down with a block of wood by hand
got hurt from that

let them look
might teach them something

if they are watching you
i might be able to feed my dog
without looking over my shoulder
and arrested for not asking for permission

edit :
seems everyone was writing same as me
hold those suckers down good first !


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Nice idea for rear hold down solution. I've been using mine without one. Now. I can add on.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Well done….agree that the rear down idea is a good one…..will have to copy that myself. If you haven't already, make one for your miter saw as well…..you won't regret it…....

Like Lucas said also, a splitter is a good idea. I have a Micro Jig splitter I need to install on mine…..

Carry on….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Lucas,
I may add a splitter, but one is not necessary at this point….
I use the OEM blade guard/splitter/pawl attachment, when doing through cuts.
If I find thin/narrow cuts are too inconvenient, then I'll add one.

Dad,
Thanks for noticing my attempt at procrastination abatement!!!
Russell had the same safety warning….
Already addressed and implemented!!!

Thanks for caring!!!

Chris,
I appreciate the sentiments!
I contemplated a metal hold down, but couldn't find suitable material in the shop….
Hence the head scratching!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Jeff,
I'm flattered….
"Imitation is…."

The SCMS Z-Clearance is high on my list….
I have some hard board, taped down right now, as a make shift one!!!

A splitter is a future possibility….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


watch the head scratching too

looks like you got a line of stitches already from that
and i'm guessing that little cap
is to keep what hair you got left


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


David,
Oh, I've had stitches in my head, but not head scratching or baseball related.
We were playing indoor soccer in the dorm lobby, back in college….
My head went through the phone booth glass!!!
Blood EVERYWHERE, except in my head!!!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Nice job Randy….

I still have my C-man 113 stored on the other side of the basement (yah, my wife if bugging me to post it on CL) and even though I cut blanks for ZCIs years ago I never finished them. When I stumbled upon my $100 Jet cabinet saw (which as you know, required a LOT of TLC) I decided to splurge and buy a Leecraft phenolic ZCI. What a huge difference it made. Wish I finished making them for the C-man long ago.

Cleaner cuts, better DC, potentially safer….. what's not to love about that.

Your dungeon is coming along nicely. Looking forward to seeing what you make down there next.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Thanks, Matt.

You should sell the saw….
Then put that money towards another NEEDED tool.
We ALWAYS need a new tool!!!

I know that the next thing I make….
Will be a MESS!!! Just don't know what the project will be!

Speaking of better DC….
I purchased some magnetic vent covers, for forced hot air vent covers….
Using it to seal up some of the large openings, hopefully improving DC.
There will still be plenty of openings, to allow proper air flow & not starve the DC of air.
Time will tell….

Cut to shape for the back of TS:


















Front "Tilt Lever Lock" Opening:









Front "Tilt Lever Lock" Cover:


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Hey Randy, where did you find the magnetic covers?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Chris,
It was either the "Big Blue" or the "Big Orange" big box store.
I'm sure they are available at other hardware stores also….


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Thanks. I'll ave to look for it. I like my 1980's 113 saw, but have been thinking of a good way to do so and still have easy access under the saw.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Chris,
The covers came in a 3-pack. I used one for both of the "covers" I posted. I have two more, to put into service. I'll cut a second one, when I tilt the blade to 45° and cut as required. It is difficult to fully cover the back. I didn't want a cover interfering with the moving belt. Besides, you don't want a totally sealed unit, the DC needs a flow of air, so some openings are necessary. That happens to be equivalent of the area of the 4" diameter DC 
opening ( 3.14 * 16 = 50.24 sq inches).


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


DC … on the list for a future purchase (right after a jointer). Right now it's a shop vac, which I usually don't bother with because it doesn't do well. However, any additional containment of saw dust is a good thing.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


I can see now that you're gonna need more practice. Make another set of 4 and send them to me to be scored…..


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Randy, NICE job on the ZCI family. You will notice a BIG improvement in cut quality but dust collection won't be as good (I use my ZCIs only when ripping thin strips or when I need a really clean cut.)


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Way to go and another nice improvement that leads to a better project result .
Those ZCI's sure make difference .


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Marty,
How about you come to Vermont & show me how it's done.
Bring your JD, there may be some snow to push around!!!

Andy,
Thanks, family is always important!
The plan is to add DC to the blade guard….
I'm just hoping procrastination doesn't make it take an eternity to complete!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Kiefer,
Thanks for stopping in.
Glad you "approve"....
I'm thinkin' you don't work for the NSA!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Thats a nice set of Zero's.
Well done and well executed.
Carry on !


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Randy, I got first dibs on Marty. He's due here to fix my crapper and I've also got snow that needs rearranged!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Dave,
The high praise, from the Galoot Master, is greatly appreciated!

Andy,
Just make sure Marty washes his hands, after repairing your outhouse!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


great job on em Randy ,shop is really coming along ,


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


Eddie,
Thanks for the accolades.
I know you just got the Ridgid OSS. I used mine to do the bevel for the rear hold down.
It is a great, versatile tool. I use it on nearly all my projects.
Now go make something & put that sander to use….


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


I have a similar saw. I made my ZCI out of 1/4" tempered hardboard. I found that the thickness of the hardboard match the depth needed! I did have to sand the back end of the ZCI as it was just a touch high. I do not have any attachment on the rear of the ZCI and have not had any problems.


----------



## jroot (Jan 20, 2015)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


GREAT discussion. I was thinking of making one myself. Good lessons to be learned.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Zero Clearance.... Not NSA Approved!!!*
> 
> The NSA denied my Gub'ment Security Clearance….
> So, I now have Zero-Clearance!!!
> ...


dschlic1,
I thought about hardboard, but wanted something a little more substantial.
I was worried that the hardboard may flex too much…
not that the 1/2" ply (that has been routed) won't!
I also thought about leaving the back without a hold down….
But it was easy to add, so why not.

jroot,
Glad you found some useful information!
That is what LJ's is all about!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*

Besides motivation, energy and time….
I need a cross cut sled.

I've checked out most of the various sleds and "Super" sleds here on LJs, from the basic to the multifunction/multipurpose sleds. All these possibilities led to a paralysis by analysis situation. Since I was worried about how accurate my "first" sled would be, I decided not to over complicate things by making a "super sled". I figured why put so much effort into something I wasn't sure would be a "keeper"!!! The plan was to make a small sled, that would serve me well and take what I learn in the build and apply that knowledge into a future "Super Sled".

Like I usually do….
I'll let the pictures tell (most of) the story….

I had some 1/2" Birch Ply (from that Big Blue store) that I would use for the sub-base of the sled. Affixed on top of that would be repurposed Bamboo engineered flooring, for the "work surface" of the sled. Since I hate seeing the ply edge on anything, all of this would be edge banded in repurposed oak flooring. No good pictures of the base build, wasn't taking many pictures as I just wanted to "Git 'er done"....










I needed to route a few grooves for some T-Track.
Especially since I have about 16', yes FEET, of Inca T-Track collecting dust….
I calculated the spacing in a very analytical way….
I placed the grooves in the T&G joint of the flooring.









I later added a fourth T-Track on the very right edge.
I figured it would be easier to add it now, if ever needed, than after the sled was completed.

Runners: On your mark, set, GO!!!









Would you believe that I used repurposed oak flooring for the runners???
Glued and screwed….

With the base of the sled sliding easily and without slop, it was time to focus upon the rear and main fence.
Lumber prep:









You guessed it….
Both of the fences were glued up from repurposed oak flooring.
Hey, I have a lot of it.
After the glue-up, the fence blanks were jointed and planed









Then the main fence was routed for T-tracks….









With the rear fence installed, it was time to attach the main fence.
I followed the William Ng 5-Cut Method video tutorial for the alignment.
However, I must first (re) align the blade to the miter slots.
I think I got it as close to perfect as I could….

Dial Indicator measurement at front of blade:









Dial Indicator measurement at rear of blade:









Is that "close enough for g'ument work"???

Time for the 5-Cut Method of fence alignment:









I did the "alignment" three times and then gave up….
When I did the calculations, I kept getting an exponent!!!
I'm either right on or waaaaaay off!!!

Now that the main fence was installed…
To prevent "slippage", I added sandpaper to the face of the main fence.









More of that 16' of dust collecting T-Track was installed.
I made sure to leave clearance for any future blade misalignment.









T-Track and any hope for repeatability would all be for naught….









Overall the sled can cross cut a 13"+ wide board.
Good thing as that just happens to be the width of my DeWalt 735 Planer!!!
The main fence can handle a board up to 24"+...
more without the repeatability of the stop block.

I still need to fabricate the "blade guard box" for the main fence and fashion some hold downs.

Here it is, made on a wing and a prayer….



























It may not technically qualify, But to me….
This is a SUPER Sled!!!

Thanks, for taking the time to view and read….


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Holy Cow Randy! You really outdid yourself on this one! That is WAY fancier than my "Super Sled".


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Nice work, Randy. Looks like a pro job


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Randy, this is WAY to fancy to subject to saw dust…....really man…..WOW. You could break this out along with the fine china when entertaining…...

So what are you saying about the 5-cut thing? You just abandoned it?

I used re-purposed flooring on mine as well, so I think that is GREAT idea….....

What kind of cross cut blade you got there? Looks pretty sporty….

Keep us posted on the additions you make….seems like a pretty versatile platform for the long haul. Well done!

BTW….I burned the Jiffy Pop and now the house stinks…....crap.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


You really shined on that project. That could be marketed on Rockler. Excellent job.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Thanks Andy.
Fancy or not, I just want it to be accurate and easy to use.

Gary,
Thanks for the kudos.
Glad you are feeling better!!!

Jeff,
I only used repurposed materials and scraps. It is what it is….
I didn't abandoned the 5-Cut method….
I just got it as close as I could and wasn't worried about perfection.
(.0015" over 19")

I'm going to revisit the accuracy calculations, once my brain comes out of the fog!!!

My arsenal of TS blades are all "Irwin Marbles Woodworker Series"....
Crosscut,
Rip,
Combination,
Laminate & Ply.

I have two CC blades, one for the TS and another for the SCMS.

Thanks, everyone!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Chris,
Thanks for the accolades.
I'm not sure about Rockler….
Harbor Freight on the other hand!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Good info thanks…..I love the re-purposed materials and was just funnin' ya. I believe if it's worth building, then it's worth building well…...you got it here…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Jeff,
I may not build it well, but I can build it purty!!!
I actually purchased the bamboo flooring with jigs & sleds in mind.
Might as well have good looking stuff…
Even if accuracy & functionality may be suspect!!! ;^)

I appreciate the kind words, thanks!!!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Nice job Randy….

I found squaring the fence to be the hardest part and the 5 cut method nearly drove me insane….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Randy great Cross Cut Sled ,and thanks for sharing to lot of info on the build too, great job all the way around and your shop is looking great my friend


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Randy I see the talent in your jigs and fixtures. Really.
So we need a fair sized project out of you.
This one is awesome.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Matt,
Thanks.
If you don't go for "perfect", then (non) squaring the fence is easy!!! Lol.
I'm going to re-address the square-ish-ness of the fence, once my brain is less foggy!!!

Eddie,
I appreciate the kind words.

Dave,
Glad YOU can see the talent….
Projects are on the horizon….
I promise!!!


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Well done and looks really great too! Thanks for sharing the build. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


That will certainly be a wonderful addition to your shop and you presented it quite well.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Wow Randy 
I thought you said " I decided not to over complicate things " If this is you basic sled wow just wow,very cool.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Doe,
I do hope that it functions as well as it looks.
I do have some clocks to make….
So I guess, "Time will tell…."

Charles,
I'm so looking forward to putting it into service.
Thank you!

Jim,
Your compliments are humbling….

Let's face it, there is no extended, sliding fence….
I haven't (yet) made guides for miter cuts….
There is no tape measure….
The stop is not (yet) micro adjustable….
It is just the bamboo & T-Track that make it look like more than it is!!!

Thanks go to everyone that has posted a sled….
Design & inspiration was gleaned from all!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Very professional Randy. WowZa! SuperSled to the rescue.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Roger,
Thanks, for the praise and taking the time to read….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


well you sure have figured small and simple
in a new way son
you should get the gold with this

makes my little one look puny by comparison
but it cuts square so i think i'll keep it


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Dad,
I'm just trying to do you proud!!!

When I typed "…not to over complicate things…" 
My tongue was not in my cheek.
However it is NOT a complicated build, a little more than basic, yes I'll agree!

The most important aspect is the functionality & accuracy….
Of which, I believe both yours & mine achieved!!!

Thanks, David.


----------



## nonenone (Jun 15, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


Randy,
I have to say - over time, as I become more and more lazy, the banded look of plywood edging has grown on me. This is a really nice sled and with all those t-tracks you will be able to tune it for perfect miters. I just built a sled and did not think of that at all. Thanks a lot, all I needed tonight was another reason to kick myself.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Cross Cut Sled - Winging It!!!*
> 
> Besides motivation, energy and time….
> I need a cross cut sled.
> ...


PJ,
No reason to kick yourself….
You built a wonderful chair with your daughter….
That's not lazy, that's priorities!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *

With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
There wasn't a "Blade Guard Box", nor did I have any hold downs.
This left fingers in serious peril!!!
ALL of that changed today….

I was able to attach the "Blade Guard Box", for where the blade exits the sled.
I feel sooooo much safer now!!! ;^)

But that isn't the reason for this posting….
I was also able to fabricate some hold downs for the sled.
This really does complete the sled.
Unless I decide to add some more attachments….
Like guides for miter cuts!!!

The design, for the hold downs, was stolen from many a LJ.
So due thanks are given!!!
I've seen many of these posted here….
These are just my version of someone else's design!

OK, the REAL reason for this post….

*I FINALLY put my DW788 Scroll Saw to use!!!*



























Before scrolling, I did use the Drill Press for the hole.
C'MON!!!! This was the first time I ever even used a scroll saw!!!
I only used it to "rough out" the shape….
Then used my Ridgid OSS for smoothing to final shape.

Dowels were drilled for T-bolts….
Then cut to length….
Then drilled the hold down for T-bolts.
Those holes were elongated to allow the dowel to pivot.










As you can see, I used more of the engineered bamboo flooring….
Gotta love the scrap bin!!!

Two of the four hold downs have longer T-bolts….
allowing clamping of thicker stock.


















Oh, I almost forgot….
The "Blade Guard Box" 









Although these did get fabricated in the Lair….
I don't consider these a project….
Like the title says….
"I'm Not Worthy"!!!

So….
Thanks for lookin' in and readin'!!!

What did all y'all accomplish in the woodshop today???


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Well done man…...plenty worthy of a project IMHO…..anything that keeps your fingers any from the blade is a good thing. Good you got to use the 788….you have a great grasp on style and form, as you know..

Really good to see you building cool stuff in the shop…........and this is cool….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Thank you, Jeff.

Although a worthy "build"....
I'm keeping the "Project Gallery" for my (future) woodworking masterpieces!!!

Yup, keeping the digits is high on my priority list!!!
The only problem with the DW788….
Now I need to learn to really use it!!!

Coming from the "Design Master"....
Your compliments mean a lot!!!

I'm cleaning up the shop tomorrow….
Then it's onto all the clock projects, that are in the queue….
So, it still remains to be seen….
if my masterpieces truly are worthy!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Wow! Those holddowns are pretty custom looking! Mine work just like yours but are just pieces of bent aluminum 1/2" thick. You are getting pretty fancy!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Nice job Randy.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


glad you are thinking safety son
real nice work there

i know you are sneaking up on that 'first project'
but don't start running now
you might get halfway thru a clock
and realize it is time to take another nap
that could set it of into the future again
when you find it under the saw dust in a month or two


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Very nice work on that sled, Randy. The hold downs and guard box are great additions. That bamboo is great for a bed. Nice and flat and pretty slick, too.

David, halfway?????


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Randy a very worthy sled and clamps , you keep this up and ill pass you up as the great procrastinator ,great job my friend


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Andy,
I thought about using aluminum….
But that would have cost money!!!
"Fancy" is just a serendipitous result of good lookin' scraps!!!

Matt,
I appreciate the kind words.

Dad,
Great of you to stop in.
Have no fear, as all my incomplete projects….
Are well protected from dust!!!

Gene,
The bamboo was part of a ReStore find.
A TS sled was the first thing I thought of, when I saw it!!!

Eddie,
I refuse to relinquish my procrastination crown!!!

I really do appreciate all the compliments.
I just hope my real projects can live up to them!!!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


I really like these and I ma going to copy these! 
They are a lot better than mine










*Randy*, do you have any dimensions for your model?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


You are now the jig master extraordinaire.
Well done and dude you have talent.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


oldnovice,

I was inspired by your hold downs, but I didn't want to deal with removing the rabbet from the dowel.
I may employ the "plasti-dip" if needed.

As they say….
Flattery will get you everywhere!!!!









I used what I had on hand….
I glued together two plys of bamboo flooring, hence the 1-3/16" dimensions.
I oversized the hole for the 1/4" T-Bolt, to allow for easy assembly & use.
The 1/2" hole for the dowel was NOT oversized, but a slip fit.

I just used a 45° (135°) angle for the design. I created the curve, not for looks, but for strength. Curves prevent cracks and it also added some "meat" under the dowel!!!

With a 3-1/2" T-Bolt, I was able to easily clamped down a 1-7/8" thick board.
With a 3" T-Bolt, I easily clamped down a 1-1/2" thick board.
I may make some that are 6" overall (current design is 4"), for really tall clamping needs.

Thanks for the inspiration and the compliments!!!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Randy, These look great and since yoru last post just included measurements. It is going into my favorites. These look better than the metal ones I have bought in the past and since I was planning to buy more for my drill press table.

Thanks for sharing such a good project.

CtL


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Randy, My aluminum is free 3/4×1/2 stock my horseshoer throws away when he makes horseshoes!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Dave,
Mighty high praise, coming from you. Thank you!!!

I do like getting "Jiggy"!!!
I have been called a "master…" before….
However, there were more letters on the end of it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Chris,
Thank you.
I just love being somebodies favorite….
I know I sure wasn't my fathers favorite!!! ;^)

The measurements are really arbitrary….
The scraps of bamboo were only so wide x so long….
I just fit the design to the board!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Andy,
Ya gotta love free!!!
I almost went out to get aluminum, but it was too friggin' cold out!!!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


DIYaholic, instead of a wooden dowel, how about








I have used these before and they are available in different lengths and diameters!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


oldnovice,

Are those barrel nuts?
Are they threaded?

IF threaded, it could complicate the build. One would need to attach a knob to the threaded end of the bolt, after assembling the clamp.

I do want to (someday) make an all aluminum version. I'll need to get me some plate aluminum, for cheap or free of course. Then, I could get aluminum rod & drill it out for the bolt, to replace the dowel.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Cool ,super clamps & sled.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Thanks, Jim!
I like being "cool"!!!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


*DIYaholic*, your'e correct, my suggestion of threaded ones would not work!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


oldnovice,
The barrel nuts may not work for this application, but I'm glad you brought them up!
I forgot all about them & they may come in handy for other things!!!

That is the great thing about LJs….
The sharing of ideas & information….
It makes us all better, so thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


*DIYaholic*, I use those a lot, especially in the softer woods when I need to connect through end grain.


----------



## nonenone (Jun 15, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


Nice hold downs, Great work as always randy.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I Said Hold Down for a Jig.... Not a Jig at a Hoe Down!!! *
> 
> With the CC Sled (nearly) completed, in the last blog entry, it was time to put it to use.
> However, it was not safe for human (or my) use….
> ...


oldnovice,
I may need to pick up a few of these, just to keep on hand.

PJ,
Thanks.
I do try….
Not always successfully….
Perhaps this time I was!!!


----------

